# WiFi [Airport (Extrem et Express)] et les imprimantes multifonctions !...



## baax (11 Avril 2005)

J'ai fait une recherche rapide mais je n'ai pas trouvé de sujet à ce sujet. Si on a déjà parlé de ce problème sur le forum, veuillez m'en excuser et, si possible m'indiquer le bon sujet !  :mouais:   

Je viens d'installer une epson RX620 sur une airport Express. Aucun problème d'install, de reconnaissance de l'airport express et de la configuration de l'ensemble avec la RX620. L'imprimante marche nickel sauf que... a partir de 15 minutes d'inactivité, elle se met en veille et là, il devient impossible d'imprimer. Quand je lance une impression, la fenetre de gestion de l'epson m'affiche "arret des taches" et même en cliaquant sur "démarrer les taches", l'imprimante ne veut rien savoir !! Pas plus si je réactive cette dernière moi même avant de lancer la demande d'impression.
Question simple : comment faire pour que ça marche ?   :mouais: 

Merci à vous.


----------



## golf (11 Avril 2005)

Cela ressemble à un bogue du pilote !...


----------



## Zyrol (19 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

Je possede une borne AirPort express depuis 4-5 mois. Je trouvais ce produit vraiment génial, et depuis ce matin, je le trouve encore plus !
J'ai une HP 930c branché dessus, j'ai decouvert que quand je voulais imprimer, je n'avais meme pas besoin de l'allumer, elle s'allume toute seule quand je demande une impression ! manquerai plus qu'elle plie la feuille et me fasse un avion pour l'envoyer, comme ça plus besoin de se lever ! 

Apres avoir decouvert cette fonction, je me dis que peut être, il est possible de l'eteindre à distance, vous savez si c'est possible ?


En tout cas une fois de plus la je suis épaté...


----------



## dgeorg (20 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai une imprimante hp psc 1315 (tout en un) et une borne airport express.
Leur relation était parfaite jusqu'à la mise à jour 10.4.2 et du logiciel airport...
Maintenant je ne peux plus imprimer via le réseau sans fil (alors qu'avant pas de problème)...
Mac os voit bien qu'une imprimante hp psc 1315 est branchée sur la borne mais ne parvient pas à trouver les pilotes correctes.
J'ai regardé sur le site de hp et mon imprimante ne figure pas dans la liste des imprimantes compatibles alors qu'il me semble qu'elle y était avant... en tous cas ça marchait!!
Quelqu'un a rencontré ce problème ?
Quelqu'un a une réponse ?


----------



## i.catch (3 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour 

Je viens d'acheter une imprimante HP PSC 1510 et je ne parviens pas à la faire fonctionner avec ma borne airport extrem (je suis pas sure du nom, la dernière, pas la soucoupe volante). Qui sait pourquoi ? Cette imprimante neuve pourrait ne pas ê^t^re compatible airport ? A la fnac on m'a dit que oui. Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Valery (9 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Mon imprimante HP PSC 1610 que je viens d'acquérir ne doit pas fonctionner sans fil avec airport express ??? Branchée sur le port USB pas de problème.

Quelqu'un aurait il un truc pour que je puisse la faire fonctionner sans fil???

Merci


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour, 
Que veux tu faire? Imprimer via le wifi( airport)?
Cette imprimante n'a pas de Wifi d'intégrée : 
http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ch/fr/ho/WF06a/7877-8603-7365389-7365389-312321-11537547.html


----------



## i.catch (17 Septembre 2005)

Depuis que je me suis fiée à tort à un vendeur de la fnac qui m'a conseillé une imprimante non compatible, je souhaiterais avoir vos conseils pour ne pas me tromper dans mon futur achat. Mille mercis.


----------



## golf (17 Septembre 2005)

Question maintes fois posée.
Compatible avec toute les fonctions : aucune. Aucun constructeur n'a réalisé le pilote adéquat.
Seule la fonction impression est "visible" sur certaines et encore !


----------



## JPD (30 Septembre 2005)

Je viens d'acheter une EPSON RX620 que j'ai branche sur ma borme airport
L'impimante est reconnue comme imprimante BONJOUR
par contre je n'arrive pas a scanner...
comment configurer?


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2005)

le manuel dit :
Ce combiné multifonction est un périphérique compatible TWAIN. Vous pouvez numériser des images à l'aide d'une application de traitement d'image compatible TWAIN.

Les applications de traitement d'image compatibles TWAIN suivantes sont fournies avec ce produit. Utilisez l'application adaptée à vos besoins.

EPSON Smart Panel
ArcSoft PhotoImpression
Vous pouvez aussi numériser des images à l'aide d'applications compatibles TWAIN courantes telles que Adobe Photoshop.


----------



## golf (1 Octobre 2005)

Le scan n'est pas accessible via le WiFi car il n'y a pas de pilote pour cela !


----------



## JPD (1 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le scan n'est pas accessible via le WiFi car il n'y a pas de pilote pour cela !



merci.
ca ne fait pas partie de la technologie "bonjour" ?


----------



## golf (1 Octobre 2005)

JPD a dit:
			
		

> merci.
> ca ne fait pas partie de la technologie "bonjour" ?


Cela pourrait si les constructeurs faisaient l'effort de pondre les pilotes adéquat mais comme "Bonjour" [ex " Rendez Vous"] n'existe qu'en milieu unix [zero conf] !
Zero conf n'a pas de pendant exact dans Microsoft NETBIOS [comme d'hab quoi  ] !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour 

Je suis connecté depuis peu à Internet à l'aide d'une borne AirPort Express et j'aimerais pouvoir y brancher mon imprimante tout-en-un HP PSC 1315. Je voudrais pouvoir imprimer et scanner sans devoir brancher le câble USB sur mon PowerBook, avoir donc la possibilité de lancer des impressions depuis n'importe où chez moi. J'aimerais également pouvoir partager cette imprimante avec l'autre ordinateur (un iBook) de la maison.

J'ai essayé de configurer tout ça à l'aide de l'application _"Configuration d'imprimante"_, j'ai commencé par Ajouter une nouvelle imprimante que le programme a de suite détecté et je l'ai donc vu apparaître dans ma Liste d'imprimantes. Je l'ai assignée comme imprimante par défaut et ai ensuite essayé de lancer une impression pour tester. J'obtiens alors après quelques secondes un message d'erreur disant:


> Echec lors de l'ouverture de la connexion de l'imprimante: impossible d'ouvrir la connexion de l'imprimante. Veuillez vérifier les connexions physiques de l'imprimante et toute erreur d'imprimante éventuelle.



Je précise que l'imprimante fonctionne sans problème lorsque je la branche directement sur un de mes ports USB. Une idée?

Merci


----------



## golf (6 Octobre 2005)

Quel imprimante multifonctions compatible airport express ? Fils fusionn&#233;s.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Octobre 2005)

Ah, c'est plutôt embêtant ça... 
La PSC 1315 est assez récente pourtant... Je dois donc juste accepter que je ne pourrai jamais utiliser cette imprimante par AirPort?


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ah, c'est plutôt embêtant ça...
> La PSC 1315 est assez récente pourtant... Je dois donc juste accepter que je ne pourrai jamais utiliser cette imprimante par AirPort?


Je ne serai pas aussi catégorique ... il ne faut pas prendre cette liste pour du pain béni
J'ai personnellement une tout en un Canon MP750 qui n'est pas repris dans cette liste et qui fonctionne parfaitement avec ma borne airport!

Ouf ... elle fonctionne au moins sur ton Mac donc tu as les bons pilotes .... persévères ... tu utilises bien l'utilitaire "assistant réglage airport"?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne serai pas aussi catégorique ... il ne faut pas prendre cette liste pour du pain béni
> J'ai personnellement une tout en un Canon MP750 qui n'est pas repris dans cette liste et qui fonctionne parfaitement avec ma borne airport!
> 
> Ouf ... elle fonctionne au moins sur ton Mac donc tu as les bons pilotes .... persévères ... tu utilises bien l'utilitaire "assistant réglage airport"?


 Non, je n'ai utilisé cet assistant que pour la configuration de ma borne, mais vu les dfficultés rencontrées pour me connecter, je n'ose plus trop aller faire des changements là-dedans... De toute manière, si j'ai bon souvenir,  l'assistant pointe vers le programme "Configuration d'imprimante" à la fin de la configuration de la borne...

Au fait, de quelle "liste" parles-tu?


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Non, je n'ai utilisé cet assistant que pour la configuration de ma borne, mais vu les dfficultés rencontrées pour me connecter, je n'ose plus trop aller faire des changements là-dedans... De toute manière, si j'ai bon souvenir,  l'assistant pointe vers le programme "Configuration d'imprimante" à la fin de la configuration de la borne...
> 
> Au fait, de quelle "liste" parles-tu?


Voici la liste officielle de Hp concernant la compatibilite de leurs modèles avec airport
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?lc=en&cc=us&docname=c00035369

Mais comme je te l'ai dit il vaut mieux essayer!

Tu as mauvais souvenir ... je pense que tu confonds avec l'utilitaire "utilitaire admin airport" qui lui est délicat en effet

Ici il faut lancer l'autre!  c'est à dire "assistant réglages airport":

- 1er écran (introduction) = faire "continuer"
- 2eme écran (introduction) = choisir "modifier .. " puis "continuer" 
- 3eme écran (configuration du réseau) = selectionner "le nom de ton réseau" .. puis "continuer"
- 4eme écran (configuration du réseau) = choisir "la borne sur laquelle est raccordée ton imprimante "(elle devrait être affichée sinon c'est inutile de continuer!) ... puis "continuer"
- 5eme écran = saisir le mot de passe = admin ... puis "continuer"
- 6eme écran = ne rien toucher .... "continuer"
- 7eme écran = (sommaire) = cliquer sur "mettre à jour" 

c'est tout! 
Aucun risque! .... à toi de jouer


----------



## deLphaeus (1 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite acheter cette multifonction (fax, scan, printer). Je sais qu'il n'y a aucun problème en branchement classique de l'imprimante à l'ordinateur cependant qu'en est-il quand il est branché à travers une borne Airport Extrême ?

Est-ce que l'impression à distance fonctionne, et qu'en est-il du scanner ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

Pour le scanneur, rien, nada !...


----------



## deLphaeus (1 Novembre 2005)

Wow ce fut une réponse très rapide  qui a le mérite d'être claire. 

Dans ce cas, y-a-t-il une imprimante multi-fonctions (fax, scanner, imprimante) qui fonctionne via airport ? Ou est-ce une limitation de Bonjour ?

Merci !!


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Novembre 2005)

deLphaeus a dit:
			
		

> Wow ce fut une réponse très rapide  qui a le mérite d'être claire.
> 
> Dans ce cas, y-a-t-il une imprimante multi-fonctions (fax, scanner, imprimante) qui fonctionne via airport ? Ou est-ce une limitation de Bonjour ?
> 
> Merci !!


Perso j'ai toujours entendu dire que la fonction Scanner ne fonctionne pas avec tous les OS que ce soit de chez win-ouille ou de apple
Par contre pour les  fonctions imprimante et fax c'est ok

Soyons logique ... comment lancer un scannage si on n'est pas passé sur l'imprimante pour y placer la feuille à copier? ... autrement dit à qui ça sert????


----------



## deLphaeus (2 Novembre 2005)

Au final je vais l'acheter quand même mais c'est pratique dans le sens où :
- le scanner est branché en wifi via un routeur
- après avoir scanner, je peux récupérer directement le fichier scanné sur mon ordinateur qui est aussi en wifi

Voilà ce que je voulais faire ... tant pis !


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'ai toujours entendu dire que la fonction Scanner ne fonctionne pas avec tous les OS que ce soit de chez win-ouille ou de apple
> Par contre pour les  fonctions imprimante et fax c'est ok
> 
> Soyons logique ... comment lancer un scannage si on n'est pas pass&#233; sur l'imprimante pour y placer la feuille &#224; copier? ... autrement dit &#224; qui &#231;a sert????


D&#233;j&#224;, on corrige : 
- "j'ai toujours entendu dire que la fonction scanneur ne fonctionne pas"
- "comment lancer une num&#233;risation [ou digitalisation] si on n'est pas pass&#233; sur l'imprimante"

Cela ne marche pas parce qu'il manque une brique logicielle client/serveur pour piloter le scanneur 
L'arriv&#233;e de WiFi 2 [ou norme IEEE 802.11 version n] va peut &#234;tre changer la donne ! 
Enfin certains constructeurs l'ont soupir&#233;  Wait & see :rateau:


----------



## golf (11 Janvier 2006)

Hé bien, du nouveau :



			
				Goulven a dit:
			
		

> La HP Photosmart 3310 est nativement wifi. Je n'ai eu qu'à renseigner le nom de mon réseau et la sécurité WEP. Ensuite c'est une imprimante Bonjour, et automatiquement reconnue par mes Mac.
> 
> Je l'utilise pour une utilisation mixte perso/pro, donc impression, scan, fax, copies, photos. Tout se gère depuis l'imprimante: par exemple je prends des photos à partir de mon EOS 300D, je glisse la carte dans l'imprimante et je choisis si je veux directement les imprimer ou bien les envoyer sur le Mac de mon choix. iPhoto s'ouvre alors automatiquement pour les importer. Même principe pour le scan que je peux piloter soit du Mac, soit de l'imprimante en l'envoyant sur un Mac.
> 
> ...


Tout-en-un HP Photosmart série 3310


449 ¤uros en "prix public" :rateau: 
Mais cela ne paraît pas exagéré compte tenu de ses caractéristiques


----------



## lalsaco (11 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hé bien, du nouveau :
> 
> 449 ¤uros en prix public :rateau:
> Mais cela ne paraît pas exagéré compte tenu de ses caractéristiques


 
On peut trouver moins cher. Regardez ICI


----------



## golf (11 Janvier 2006)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> On peut trouver moins cher. Regardez ICI


La notion de "prix public" est une notion de prix de référence [fabricant] ; c'est "presque" toujours moins cher  :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hé bien, du nouveau :
> 
> 
> Tout-en-un HP Photosmart série 3310
> ...


Enfin l'imprimante que tous attendaient!! ... il faut être difficile pour encore demander mieux


.


----------



## Goulven (12 Janvier 2006)

Je continue à "vendre" ma HP 3310. Pour la fonction scan, de mon PB j'ai accès à la prévisualisation et ensuite le scan permet d'envoyer directement dans iPhoto, dans Aperçu, à Textedit ou Word en OCR, à mail avec un pdf en attachement, etc... c'est bien pratique.

Question photo les impressions sont meilleures je trouve que mon ancienne photosmart 7150.

Le fax est dispo aussi en wifi...

le pied quoi!


----------



## MacFrancky (24 Janvier 2006)

Salut, moi j'ai la version en dessous, HP3210 qui n'est pas WIFI.
Par contre, elle dispose d'un port ethernet. Branché en éthernet sur ma borne airport extreme, je peux utiliser toutes les fonctions en wifi (scan, impression, ...) sans soucis et ceci sur mon mac mais aussi sur mon pc.

Elle coute actuellement 269 Euros je crois.
Une super imprimante...


----------



## golf (24 Janvier 2006)

MacFrancky a dit:
			
		

> Salut, moi j'ai la version en dessous, HP3210 qui n'est pas WIFI.
> Par contre, elle dispose d'un port ethernet. Branché en éthernet sur ma borne airport extreme, je peux utiliser toutes les fonctions en wifi (scan, impression, ...) sans soucis et ceci sur mon mac mais aussi sur mon pc.


Normal, ethernet filaire ou Wifi, c'est la même chose (*) donc le pilote est opérationnel dans les 2 cas de figure.


* dans un cas, le support est le fil cuivré [mais aussi la fibre-optique] dans l'autre, ce sont les ondes hertziennes [explication volontairement simpliste ]


----------



## J_K (31 Janvier 2006)

Bien, je crois que je vais l'acheter, celle-là. En plus, 599CHF moins 170CHF de réduction, je veux dire à 429CHF ça ne se discute pas... Je demeure convaincu que l'AppleStore vaut toutes ces FNAC (cela rime avec "arnaque", soit dit en passant!)


----------



## manon (22 Février 2006)

moi je me demande comment savoir si je peux imprimer via wifi??


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

manon a dit:
			
		

> moi je me demande comment savoir si je peux imprimer via wifi??


Bonjour 

1/ Tu as quoi comme ordinateur?
2/ Tu as quoi comme systeme installé dessus : MAC OS 9, X.1, X.2, X.3, X.4 ?
2/ tu as quoi comme imprimante?

Si tu veux de l'aide, il faut au minimum renseigner les personnes


----------



## BulgroZ (7 Mars 2006)

Retour sur les 3210/3310 avec quelques petites questions complémentaires  pou rleurs heureux propriétaires :

Est ce qu'elles se mettent sous tension toutes seules quand on lance une impression via le réseau ?
via le réseau , peut on consulter le niveau d'encre et/ou recevoir les alertes sur le papier mal engagé, les cartouches bientôt vides, ...?
Outre le Wifi, si j'ai bien compris, l'autre différence est que la 3210 ne fait pas télécopie; pour le reste, c'est tout pareil ?
Peuvent elles fonctionner sans les cartouches dédiées à la photo ?
Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Imaginus (15 Mars 2006)

Non contrairement a ce que les personnes racontent ici , cela ne fonctionne pas. J'ai a tire personnel essayé en vain l'utilisation d'un tout en un Canon MP150 sans succes. Meme la foncion imprimante ne fonctionne pas via la borne Airport Express. Je suis particuiierement decu je le cache pas. Il faut imperativement le relier physiquement à une machine du reseau ou directement sur le mac.


----------



## golf (15 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Non contrairement a ce que les personnes racontent ici , cela ne fonctionne pas.


Avant de lancer une telle affirmation, il faut tout lire :mouais:


----------



## saturnin (15 Mars 2006)

Salut!

Sur le site d'apple je ne trouve pas la page avec le matériel compatible airport express.
Quelqu'un peut me la donner?
En fait je voudrais faire marcher une imprimante canon mp500 sans fil grace à airport express, et je ne sais pas trop si c'est possible (je m'y connais pas du tout en airport).

Voilà voilà merci!


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Mars 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> Sur le site d'apple je ne trouve pas la page avec le matériel compatible airport express.
> Quelqu'un peut me la donner?
> ...


http://www.efelix.co.uk/tech/1013.html

Oui ta MP500 est comptatible (printing only) mais elle ne pourra qu'imprimer à partir d'un mac WIFI
... impossible de scanner,faxer à distance

.


----------



## saturnin (15 Mars 2006)

Merci!


----------



## golf (15 Mars 2006)

Encore une fois, à ce jour, à part la Tout-en-un HP Photosmart série 3310, aucune imprimante intégrée, n'est exploitable intégralement en wifi 

Bon, étant donné que HP a complètement développé un pilote spécifique conversationnel pour sa 3310, il y a de fortes chances pour que de nouvelles HP Tout-en-un sortent bientôt et exploitentent pleinement le wifi


----------



## saturnin (16 Mars 2006)

Disons que si je peux imprimer sur une Canon ça me convient (de toute façon pour scanner faut que je sois à coté donc je me servirais du cable).
Disons que hp bof pas envie de leur filer des sous
Merci des infos!


----------



## Phil2 (8 Mai 2006)

Moi, j'aurai bien voulu utiliser ma HP 4110 compatible, mais je n'arrive pas à l'ajouter sur mon MBP.http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/attach/png.gif
Est-elle compatible PowerPC mais pas UB?


----------



## J_K (16 Août 2006)

Woohoo!  J'ai enfin mon HP Photosmart 3310, je n'ai eu qu'à renseigner le nom de mon réseau wifi et lui donner la clef WEP et le tour est joué! C'est une imprimante Bonjour, elle s'annonce toute seule... Et si on installe la suite HP on peut également scanner et faxer depuis le mac, le tout en wifi, bien entendu! C'est vraiment génial, et super simple à utiliser, on en a rêvé, et HP l'a fait!   C'est un tout en un qui est parfait pour une utilisation en réseau wifi, le seul bémol, est son prix...


----------



## Gabone (20 Août 2006)

Bonjour, est-il possible de connecté une imprimante wifi CANON IP5200R en passant par la Carte AirPort Extreme. 
(iMac G4 OSX.4) 

Je précise sans routeur et sans Borne d'Accès AirPort , directement sur le Mac qui à une carte WIFI installée merci de votre aide.


----------

